# Trailsperrungen, illegale Bauten in Würzburg



## SteveLorenzios (3. September 2009)

aus gegebenen anlass.. die beiträge aus dem treff-thread lass ich mal hierrein schieben..


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. September 2009)

ist das jetzt seit dem 1.9. irgendwie Methode? Von der Stadtförsterei Fürth hingen ähnliche Zettel auf einmal im Wald (siehe meine Gallerie)

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumpi247 (4. September 2009)

kennt man doch auch irgendwie schon von anderer Stelle...ich sage nur Rathsberg in Erlangen...schade, dass WÜ ein ähnliches Schicksal erleidet


----------



## des_isch_brudal (4. September 2009)

ich stehe in Kontakt mit einer Agentur, die sich schon mit dem Thema Legalisierung von Mountainbikestrecken beschäftigt hat (siehe Anhang, leider teilweise über Kopf gescannt).Gibt es hier jemanden, der schon in einem der Mountainbikeverbände aktiv ist und den Kontakt evtl. an sich nehmen würde?ich bin in den nächsten 4 Wochen nicht in Würzburg und das Problem sollte man ja schnell angehen. In Hamburg-Harburg ensteht gerade auf einem an sich illegalen Trail-Netzwerk ein legalisiertes, touristisch vermarktetes Mountainbike-Areal, welches alle Interessengruppen, also auch eher abfahrts-orientiere Fahrer (ok, keine downhill-hardcore strecken, aber zumindest anspruchsvoller spass für alle vorherigen nutzer) einschliesst.diese agentur ist da auch beteiligt.


----------



## des_isch_brudal (4. September 2009)

ach ja, der bayern-relevante teil ist auf seite 3.


----------



## votecstoepsl (6. September 2009)

des_isch_brudal schrieb:


> ach ja, der bayern-relevante teil ist auf seite 3.



Normal ist Bayern doch immer #1!


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. September 2009)

So, mal wieder was von mir:

Da ich die letzten Tage viel Zeit hatte zum "schnuppern" und auch ein paar Telefonate führen konnte bin ich zu der Erkenntnis gekommen das unsere Chancen gar nicht soo schlecht stehen die Trails wieder entsperrt zu bekommen.

Was ich jetzt brauche ist etwas Unterstützung.

-Hat jemand topo. Karten vom Steinbachtal und Umgebung wo die gesperrten Trails erkennbar sind. Der Wurzeltrail sollte auf Grund seines Alters auf jeden Fall eingezeichnet sein.

-Kann jemand die GPS Daten dazu bereitstellen? (besitze selbst kein GPS-Gerät)

-Weis jemand ob neue Sperrungen dazu gekommen sind? Ich selbst kann auf Grund des Arbeitsunfall nicht selbst mit dem Bike durch die Wälder streifen.

Des Weiteren werde ich versuche ein paar Vereine hier in WÜ mit ins Boot zu bekommen. Um so mehr Leute wir sind und um so mehr an einem Strang ziehen desto mehr Chancen haben wir etwas zu bewegen.

Bis dann mal, Stefan


----------



## mainrider (7. September 2009)

Also ich hab ne ziemlich genaue topographische Karte aufm PC (Bayern 3D). Den Wurzelweg glaube ich zu erkennen, bin mir aber nicht wirklich sicher. Die anderen sind natürlich nicht eingezeichnet. Ich könnte aber mit dem GPS die Trails nachfahren und dabei aufzeichnen. Dabei muss mir das Gartenamt aber Straffreiheit zusichern ;-)
Ob neue Sperrungen dazugekommen sind, werd ich heut sehen, komme mim Peter heut unteranderm durchs Steinbachtal!


----------



## hamsteralex (7. September 2009)

Die Trails wieder entsperrt...wie das? 

Also topografische Katen kann man per BayernViewer der Bayerischen Vermessungsverwaltung ansehen. Wenn ich da so reinsehen, hab ich den Eindruck den Wurzeltrail erkennen zu können. Über das Behördennetz hat eigentlich jeder bayer. Behörde Onlinezugriff auf diesen Viewer. 

Die Stadt bzw. deren Unterbehörden sollte hier also auch Zugriff drauf haben. 

Sonst fällt mir gerade nichts mehr zu dem Thema ein...


----------



## Bruchi (7. September 2009)

Auf den BayernViewer Karten ist der Wurzeltrail (teilweise) zu sehen. Der Teil, der definitiv durch Forstmaschinen in den Wald gefahren wurde, hört halt mittendrin auf. Aber dann fängt ja der eigentliche Trail an. Hier die URL zu dem entsprechenden Kartenausschnitt: http://www.geodaten.bayern.de/BayernViewer2.0/index.cgi?rw=4348120&hw=5515700&layer=TK&step=2


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. September 2009)

Danke, das hab ich gesucht! 

Entsperren? Klar, wieso nicht? Wir arbeiten dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skwal (9. September 2009)

Bruchi schrieb:


> Auf den BayernViewer Karten ist der Wurzeltrail (teilweise) zu sehen. Der Teil, der definitiv durch Forstmaschinen in den Wald gefahren wurde, hört halt mittendrin auf. Aber dann fängt ja der eigentliche Trail an. Hier die URL zu dem entsprechenden Kartenausschnitt: http://www.geodaten.bayern.de/BayernViewer2.0/index.cgi?rw=4348120&hw=5515700&layer=TK&step=2



Der eigentliche Wurzeltrail ist dort nicht zu sehen.

Man sieht den Waldweg, der endet und eine Gebietsgrenze, die dort verläuft wo der Wurzelweg ist, zusammen mit einem Bachlauf.

Also vielleicht etwas vorsichtig beim Argumentieren aufgrund dieser Karte sein...


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. September 2009)

Hm, das macht die Sache bei dem Trail so zur Hälfte schwieriger!


----------



## DahlemerHamba (10. September 2009)

Die eingezeichnete Grenze ist die Gemarkungsgrenze zwischen Würzburg und Höchberg.

Alles was also auf der anderen Seite des "Wurzeltrail-Tales" passiert, fällt nicht mehr in den Zuständigkeitsbereich (Sperrwahn) des Gartenamtes.


----------



## Runningblacky (14. September 2009)

Heute in der "Main-Post":
"Fahrradweg zwischen Kist und Eisingen geplant. Das Problem mit den Bannwald ist gelöst und jetzt wird gebaut".

Es wird also nicht auf der linken Seite Kist in Richtung Eisingen gebaut sondern rechts am Wald. Das bedeutet, dass der Trail dann sicher auch weg ist


----------



## SteveLorenzios (14. September 2009)

morgen steht in der mainpost ein bericht darüber drin:



> WÜRZBURG
> Mitten im Stadtwald: Verbotener Parcours für BMX-Radler
> Wilde Biker-Strecke zwischen Steinbachtal und Waldfriedhof
> 
> ...


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. September 2009)

Heftig! 

Aber gut, ist notiert.... Werde mir morgen wohl mal ein Originalexemplar kaufen müssen! Sicher kann man das noch mal verwenden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaDuWerSonst (14. September 2009)

SteveLorenzios schrieb:


> morgen steht in der mainpost ein bericht darüber drin:



wer hat denn diesen Text verfasst?
Rückertrassen sind in wenigen Jahren wieder zugewachsen??? Ich wusste bisher noch nicht, dass unsere Wälder Meter tiefe Fahrspuren wieder selbständig zuschütten können.
Zauberwälder??


Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier! Bombenkrater. Isartrails, Taunus, .......!

Ob in den Behörden nur solche Wissenschaftler beschäftigt werden, die uns auch erzählen, in Salzlauge ruhende hochradiaktive Fässer können problemlos jahrtausende in Salzstöcken gelagert werden.
Gorleben ist überhaupt kein Problem aber "verstrahlte" Halbstarke mit ihren hightech Bikes zerstören die Welt.

Was bekommen die nur alle in Ihren Kaffee?


----------



## farao (14. September 2009)

Online findet sich der Artikel bei der Mainpost hier:
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/wuerzburg/Mitten-im-Stadtwald-Verbotener-Parcours-fuer-BMX-Radler;art735,5288476
Ich konnte mir beim Lesen trotz der Ernsthaftigkeit ein Schmunzeln nicht verkneifen. Der Artikel gibt sich allerdings auch alle Mühe, um zu unterhalten.

Für uns Tourenfahrer leider mehrfach schade. Die Trails sind dicht und der MTB-Sport kommt ganz schlecht weg, obwohl sich der einfache Tourenfahrer wahrscheinlich kaum etwas vorzuwerfen hat.

gruß
farao


----------



## Peace|maker (14. September 2009)

Also Sorry, des ist mal wirklich nen super Artike: Ich glaube ich Hocke mich lieber wieder vor dem PC und Spiele Killerspiele :-/

Ne mal Scherz bei Seite: Will mal wissen wie auf der angeblichen "BMX Strecke"  irg  Spatziergänger
 umgfahren worden sein. Außer der brave Spatziergänger prischt durchs unterholz.


----------



## mainrider (14. September 2009)

Liebe Mainpost: YOU MADE MY DAY! Ihr habt mal wieder den Vogel abgeschossen!



> HÃ¤tten nicht ab und zu halbwilde Mountain-Biker oder BMX-Radler mit ihren supermodernen GerÃ¤ten nichts ahnende SpaziergÃ¤nger auf den Waldwegen fast Ã¼ber den Haufen gefahren



Dass man die Trails sperrt und so die Biker auf die Forstwege zwingt, verbessert das aber nicht!




> Der Spuk ist jetzt vorbei



Woher willst du das wissen? Ich kenn das Gegenteil!




> Die Verantwortlichen lassen sich Ã¼bers Internet ausmachen. Es sind die âWÃ¼rzburg Ridersâ mit Kontaktmann âAntonâ, die mittlerweile mit dem Gartenamt in Kontakt stehen, um gemeinsam nach einem Alternativ-GelÃ¤nde zu suchen.



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten!
So entstehen GerÃ¼chte und alle glaubens! Dass die WÃ¼rzburg Riders mit der Strecke garnichts zu tun haben, weiss natÃ¼rlich wieder keiner (bei solchen Recherchefehlern denke ich mir immer, was bei anderen Artikeln, deren Hintergrund man nicht kennt, Ã¼berhaupt stimmt). Die Leute, die das gebaut haben sind nicht so leicht zu fassen, aber das wÃ¼rde den Autor wahrscheinlich Ã¼berfordern...




> Dieter MÃ¼ller will eine friedliche LÃ¶sung



Klar, als Lobbyist der Forstwirtschaft...




> Auch wenn schon viel zerstÃ¶rt worden ist



"Viel", ist immer relativ und im Vergleich mit dem was von der Forstwirtschaft und beim Ausbau von StraÃen u.Ã¤. zerstÃ¶rt wurde, einfach lÃ¤cherlich.




> nach den besonderen Naturschutzgesetzen



...die scheinbar aber nicht fÃ¼r alle gelten! 




> Zudem wurde der naturnahe Wald, der hier entstehen soll, ganz massiv geschÃ¤digt



UngefÃ¤hr so naturnah wie die Wiese im Berliner Ring? Ich weiss auch, wer hier ziemlich geschÃ¤digt ist...




> Nicht nur, dass das wertvolle Totholz zum Bauen der zahlreichen Rampen verwendet wurde



Wie wÃ¤rs denn, wenn sich ein paar Beamte vom Gartenamt dort hinlegen und statt im BÃ¼ro, dort vergammeln? Dann bildet sich auch eine gute Humusschicht.




> was viele JungbÃ¤ume, die hier aufgeforstet werden, sterben lÃ¤sst



Wie wÃ¤rs denn mit der Aktion "WÃ¼rzburger HofbrÃ¤u fÃ¼r JungbÃ¤ume"? 




> Dieser Extremfall ist aber nicht das Einzige, was in Bezug auf Radler den Stadtwald belastet



Warum verbietet niemand dieses Radeln?? 




> Wir haben im Stadtwald immerhin rund 32 Kilometer geschotterte Waldwege



Und damit immerhin 160000mÂ² vernichtete WaldflÃ¤che! Gratulation!




> Solche Wege sind den BMX-Radlern und Bikern lÃ¤ngst zu langweilig geworden



Ich fahr ja auch nicht mit dem Rallye-Auto auf der StraÃe. BÃ¶se Zungen sagen auch, der Mainpost ist langweilig geworden und nun schreibt man reiÃerische Artikel Ã¼ber kriminelle Radler.




> So suchen sie sich quer durch den Wald eigene Trassen und scheuen sich auch nicht, diese selbst von Bewuchs frei zu halten.



UnerhÃ¶rt! Vom Bewuchsfreihalten...ich glaube die Heckenschere wurde von einem Biker erfunden. Bei der Unterhaltung von Schotterpisten achtet das Gartenamt bestimmt peinlich genau darauf, dass diese zuwachsen und keine neuen Schotterschichten ausgelegt werden.




> FÃ¼r solche Arbeiten sind sie offenbar Ã¼ber das Netz gut organisiert



Also => Netz verbieten!




> Beliebt bei den Bikern dann auch sogenannte RÃ¼cke-Trassen von frÃ¼heren Holz-EinschlÃ¤gen, weil sie Ã¼ber SteilhÃ¤nge fÃ¼hren und den Radlern extreme Anforderungen bieten



Jetzt wirds interessant!!! Ich will die Biker kennenlernen, die der Autor kennt! Die mÃ¼ssen ja wahre Meister des Masochismus sein...





> Solche RÃ¼cke-Trassen sind normalerweise nach wenigen Jahren wieder dicht zugewachsen, werden von den Bikern aber immer wieder frei geschnitten.



Ich kenne RÃ¼cke Trassen, die schon so alt sind, dass man nichtmehr weiss, was zu erst war: der Urknall oder die RÃ¼cke Trasse? Die Biker in diese RÃ¼ckentrassenshice reinzuziehen ist ja wohl der Oberhammer. Ãbrigens: Warum wird dann keine RÃ¼cke Trasse durch den Pumptrack gepflÃ¼gt? WÃ¤chst ja angeblich wieder schnell zu.




> werden von den Bikern aber immer wieder frei geschnitten



Ich sags ja: Masochisten!




> Auch hier wurden jetzt Verbotsschilder im Stadtwald angebracht



Ich hab einen viel besseren Vorschlag! Warum wird nicht gleich der ganze Wald verboten? 


Und wenn jetzt wieder die Tourenfahrer die UnschuldslÃ¤mmer spielen...Wenns schÃ¶ne Trails gibt, fahrt ihr die auch gerne und keiner fragt ob illegal oder nicht. Ich fahre selber auch Touren und kenne genug Leute denen das wurscht ist, ob der Weg jetzt erlaubt ist oder nicht. Aber Hauptsache fahren und nix dafÃ¼r machen! Jetzt gehts gleich wieder los "ohh die Tourenfahrer haben doch garnix gemacht". Solche Leute, wie diese Leuchte die den Artikel geschrieben hat, unterscheiden nicht zwischen Tourenfahrer und Nichttourenfahrer. Also => Zusammenhalten!


Fahrt, so lange ihr es noch kÃ¶nnt!


----------



## Maddin M. (15. September 2009)

Jo, hier der Bericht im Original mit Bild und in Farbe: http://i32.tinypic.com/33z41oy.jpg


----------



## flocu (15. September 2009)

Es geht also um die künstlich gebaute Strecke am Waldfriedhof und der Wurzelweg ist ein Kollateralschaden?


----------



## domip2 (15. September 2009)

Würzburg-Riders sollte eine Gegendarstellung schreiben, da ja quasi gesagt wird das sie die Strecke gebaut haben, was leider nunmal garnicht stimmt und ja fast schon Rufmord ist.

Die Gegendarstellung muss dann in der kommenden Ausgabe der Main-Pest veröffentlicht werden und sollte mal ein bisschen mehr Klarheit schaffen.


----------



## DahlemerHamba (15. September 2009)

Für alle, die ein nettes Gespräch mit dem Ortsvorsteher des Theilheimer Bund Naturschutz suchen: 

Richard Wust
Spitzweg 19
97288 Theilheim
Tel. 09303 / 1365

Viel Spaß!


----------



## domip2 (15. September 2009)

Ich bitte alle Leute nicht den Herrn Wust auf eigene Faust anzurufen.
Wir bemühen uns um eine Lösung mit der Main-Post, und werden versuchen mit einer Gegendarstellung auch in die Zeitung zu kommen.

Wichtig wäre es nun eure Eckpunkte zu nennen, was auf jeden Fall darin stehen sollte,
sodass alles wichtige genannt wäre.

Grüße


----------



## mainrider (15. September 2009)

@Domip2: Ich fände es ganz gut, wenn mal klar gestellt würde, wer hier die Naturzerstörer sind. 32km Schotterpiste und Rücketrassen sagen alles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider78 (16. September 2009)

Das ist doch echt albern... Verbietet doch alles... Trails im Steinbachtal,Veitshöchheim,Erlabrun,Güntersleben und und und 
Verbietet auch das Autofahren, ist auch schädlich für die Umwelt,und das Holz machen in den Wäldern,wenn z.B Bauern mit Ihren monströsen Maschienen durch die Wälder schüren. die Mainpost hat wohl nix besseres gefunden zum schreiben..


----------



## Tapir1000 (4. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Artikel ist echt der Hammer. Gleicht einer Haßpredigt, wie kann man sowas nur Abdrucken... Eine schande sowas für das schöne Würzburg.

Naja, lasst euch nicht erwischen


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal schnell die Rundmail vom Dienstag die wg. der Sperrung raus ging. Ich finde ein paar Infos sind dabei die jeder hier beherzigen sollte!

---------------------------------


Hallo zusammen.



Ja, wir haben es geschafft. Der erste Schritt ist getan:

Der Wurzeltrail ist seit heute Mittag wieder offiziell befahrbar!

Aber mal ganz von vorn. Wir haben uns ja schon am Donnerstag intern getroffen und sind die Wege noch mal abgefahren um uns einig zu werden was wir dem Gartenamt vorlegen sollten. Wir wollten ja nicht alle Trails abfahren und nach dem Ja/Nein-Ausscheidungsverfahren handeln. Wir entschieden uns für drei Trails die eigentlich von uns bei fast jeder Ausfahrt genutzt werden und so als Modellbeispiel ideal sind.

Schnell stellte sich heraus das die Art und Weise der Trails die uns Touren- und Marathonfahrer interessieren dem Gartenamt gar nicht so sehr ein Dorn im Auge sind. 
Allerdings führen wir dann auch noch mal all die gesperrten Wege ab und besprachen die Problematik. In dem Punkt "illegale BMX-Strecke" waren wir uns einig das dies wohl etwas zu viel war. Wäre die Sache anders angegangen worden hätte man sicher eine Lösung mit der Stadt finden können. Aber diese Strecke ist verständlicherweise ein Problem für das Gartenamt.

Nach Aussagen des Herr ****** vom Gartenamt wird die Strecke abgebaut, egal wie! Die Frage ist nur noch von wem. Sollte es soweit kommen das das Garten- und das Forstamt dies tun ist sicherlich auch die
Grundlage für Verhandlungen mit den Dirtbikern in Frage zu stellen. Aber gut, das nur am Rande. Wichtig für uns ist das problemlose Befahren der Trails die von Touren- und Marathonfahrern genutzt werden.

Schauen wir in die Zukunft.

Eine Bitte an alle MTBiker, respektiert die Sperrungen, wir werden weiter daran Arbeiten das es ein vernünftiges Verhältnis zwischen Stadt und Bikern gibt. ........

Wichtig ist das diese Info auch innerhalb der Vereine, innerhalb der RSG, des DAV, innerhalb aller Mountainbiketreffs weitergegeben und auch vorgelebt wird. Es bringt uns nix wenn wir mit dem Gartenamt
sprechen und dann trotzdem die Sperrungen niedergerissen werden und täglich neu errichtet werden müssen.
Dies führt nur dazu das auf beiden Seiten Agressionen geschürt werden und die Emotionen hoch kochen.

Wir bleiben weiter dran! ;o)

In diesem Sinne, Kette rechts,

Stefan

DIMB


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (4. Oktober 2009)

@votecstoepsl
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich über Euren "Erfolg" freuen oder ärgern soll!??




mainrider schrieb:


> @Domip2: Ich fände es ganz gut, wenn mal klar gestellt würde, wer hier die Naturzerstörer sind. 32km Schotterpiste und Rücketrassen sagen alles!


Ich denke, du gehst an das Thema richtig ran. Jeder, der wie ich jährlich fünfstellige Kilometer in Wald und Flur mit dem Bike trainiert oder einfach nur durch die Wälder fährt, der wird mir bestätigen, dass die größten Waldzerstörungen durch die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes entstehen. Die Schäden durch Ernte-Fahrzeuge sind gigantisch. Auch die Sturmschäden sind fast ausschließlich durch falsche Pflanzenauswahl an den betroffenen Standorten und durch die elenden Monokulturen entstanden- also auch diese Waldzerstörungen liegen im Verantwortungsbereich der Waldbesitzer.

Es geht den meisten Waldbesitzern ohnehin nur um die Kohle, der "Kampf" gegen die Biker ist nur deren Alibi, um die "Welt" von ihren wirklichen Interessen abzulenken!

Alle Jahre wieder kann ich viele Wege und Pfade über Monate nicht befahren, weil es diese Strecken faktisch nicht mehr gibt. Und wenn sich doch jemand verantwortlich fühlt, die Spuren seines Treibens zu beseitigen, dann rollen teilweise über Tage Muldenkipper mit Schotter beladen in den ach so gegen MTB-ler schützenswerten Wald an und machen aus ehemaligen schmalen Waldboden-Wegen breite Forstautobahnen. Ich könnte gerade heur wieder Fotos mit vielen dieser "tollen" Wege ins Netz stellen. In Bayern scheinen die Waldbesitzer einen besonders "guten Draht" zum Steinbruch zu pflegen!

Sicher gibt es wenige Bereiche im Wald, wo sich die Horden der Sonntagswanderer mit den wenigen Bikern nicht gut vertragen. Dort sollten dann auch begrenzte Verbote ausgesprochen werden.
Ansonsten kann ich nur jeden Umweltschützer raten sich mal selbst auf das MTB zu setzen und ein Jahr lang immer die gleiche Strecke im Wald zu fahren. Nichts wird sich dort, wo dieser Umweltschützer gefahren ist, nachhaltig verändert haben!!!
Ich fahre Strecken, die ich schon seit mehr als 20 Jahren fahre und bestens kenne. Diese Wege sind weder breiter noch tiefer geworden. Viele sehen noch heute fast so aus wie vor vielen Jahren, ausser das die Pflanzen immer stärker den Weg "verschlingen".

Deshalb verlange ich auch als biker- außer in den vorgenannten Kollisionsbereiche zwischen Wanderern und Radfahrern- uneingeschränkten Zugang zu allen vorhandenen Wald und Flurwegen!

Punkt aus und Ende der Diskussion.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. Oktober 2009)

hmm-um auch mal meinen senf abzugeben:

das Verhältnis zwischen Fußgänger und Biker wurde schon zu oft diskutiert. Fakt is: ein Lächeln und ein "Servus" wirken Wunder, genauso wie eine Halbschale, wobei hier im Umkreis jeder FullFace sowieso lächerlich ist.
Und das man jederzeit bremsbereit fahren können muss, sollte ein biker im Blut haben, ist auf ner DH-Stecke nicht anders. Denk ich an einige Bremsspuren frag ich mich sowieso, welche kinder hier rumfahrn. Streckenschonendes Fahren kennt hier wohl noch keiner...?

Meinem Eindruck nach sind die Trails (!) auch gar kein Problem. Das Problem ist, dass irgendwelche pubertierenden Vollidioten einfach mitten rein aberwitzige Kicker, Anlieger und Möchtegern-Doubles baun. Das kann nur schiefgehn, ausserdem isses'n witz.
In dem Pfad an der Veitshöchheimer Kaserne entlang stehen seit einiger Zeit auch ein paar solcher erbärmlicher Bauten-eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch dort ein rot-weisses-Band erklärt, was Sache ist.

Einige hier in der Gegend sollten mal lernen, dass die Trails hier in der Gegend so belassen werden sollten wie sie sind, dass man im Einzugsgebiet einer Stadt einfach nicht im Naherholungsgebiet mini-DH-strecken bauen kann und sie sich vielleicht lieber mal von ihrer mami in nen Bike-Park fahren lassen sollten.


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Oktober 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ....
> Meinem Eindruck nach sind die Trails (!) auch gar kein Problem. Das Problem ist, dass irgendwelche pubertierenden Vollidioten einfach mitten rein aberwitzige Kicker, Anlieger und Möchtegern-Doubles baun. Das kann nur schiefgehn, ausserdem isses'n witz.......



Jupp, genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer, nirgends anders. Wanderer sind kein Thema....

Aber wenn alles klappt, werden wir sicher etwas Hilfe brauchen. Und dann kann jeder mit vor Ort sein und zeigen was er kann. Ins Web tickern ist keine Kunst, aber wirklich etwas bewegen will keiner.

Andererseits, vielen Dank an alle die uns unterstützen, Ihr seid Spitze! 

Stefan


----------



## mainrider (5. Oktober 2009)

@ Stawold_Bou:

Die Sache mit den Kickern usw. ist die: Der Pumptrack beispielsweise ist mitten in den Wald gepflastert worden, also nicht auf einen Trail. Der Wurzelweg und 2 weitere Trails weisen keine Anlieger, Kicker oder Doubles auf und wurden trotzdem gesperrt. Eine DH-Abfahrt mit Kicker und Anlieger wurde NICHT gesperrt. Wo liegt der Sinn?
Über die Bauten an der Kaserne lässt sich streiten. Die sind allerdings auch schon wieder fast zerfallen.
Das Problem ist in meinen Augen, dass es, wie du es ausdrückst, "pubertierende Vollidioten" gibt, wie nun manche Jugendliche in dem Alter eben drauf sind und verrückte Dinge machen. Wenn man damit nicht klarkommt, dass da ein paar Rampen gebaut werden, welche, wie du selber sagst, relativ erbärmlich sind, dann sollte man ihnen einen Platz zur Verfügung stellen, wo der Sport ausgeübt wird. Der MTB Sport ist einfach zu verbreitet um ihn wegzudenken. Vorallem haben gerade die Leute in der entsprechenden Altersgruppe, häufig nicht die Mittel und Möglichkeiten ständig in den Bikepark zu fahren. 
Aufjedenfall werden die Absperrbänder das Problem auf lange Sicht hin nicht lösen, aber das werden die Verantwortlichen schon noch selber merken.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Oktober 2009)

mainrider schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den Kickern usw. ist die: Der Pumptrack beispielsweise ist mitten in den Wald gepflastert worden, also nicht auf einen Trail. Der Wurzelweg und 2 weitere Trails weisen keine Anlieger, Kicker oder Doubles auf und wurden trotzdem gesperrt. Eine DH-Abfahrt mit Kicker und Anlieger wurde NICHT gesperrt. Wo liegt der Sinn?



oh, verdammt, das hab ich wohl nicht ganz mitgekriegt. im übrigen muss ich mich für meine ausdrucksweise entschuldigen, zumindest für die "Vollidioten"-den Rest lass ich so stehn.
Ich bin natürlich auch der Ansicht, das es durch die Absperrbänder nicht getan sein wird, auch ich selber bin mit Rechen und Schaufel im Wald unterwegs. Allerdings belass ich es dabei, nur eine schmale Strecke freizurechen unter Zuhilfenahme der Topographie. Vielleicht hats der eine oder andere gemerkt, dass oben an der Zeller Waldspitze eine neue Spur liegt...ich finde eben dass es was anderes ist, im hinteren Winkel des bayerischen Waldes zu sein oder an der tschechischen Grenze (da wo ich her komm)-da störts so schnell keinen, was da im Wald getrieben wird-oder im Naherholungsgebiet und Wirtschaftswald einer Stadt. Wir sind halt auch nicht in B.C. oder in den Rockys und haben auch keine Northshore. Wenn was gebaut und wieder eingerissen wird, darf sich keiner beschweren, war schliesslich nicht auf seinem Grund und Boden und auch nicht vorher mit nem Augenzwinkern erlaubt. Ich finde man sollte sich darauf beschränken, dass hier kein DH praktiziert werden kann-schnelle Touren mit knackigen Abfahrten ohne viel federweg zählen ebenso als Training. Aber einige wollen das wohl nicht einsehn und meinen ihre Vorstellung durchsetzen zu müssen. Jeder will zur Zeit FREERIDER oder DOWNHILLER genannt werden, alles andere is uncool und'n loser. Die Videos die gezeigt werden und die Zeitschriften vermitteln nen übelst falschen eindruck. steht eh meistens nur drin, welche neuen pimp-teile gekauft werden sollen. jedes jahr!
Als anderes Beispiel: zum Klettern muss ich in die fränkische Schweiz fahren, hier gehts nicht. Wildwasser-Kajak kann ich definitiv auch nicht hier, muss ich auch woanders hin, kann auch keine steine in die pleich schmeissen und den bach stauen. Und zum snowboarden? und zum skifahren? oder Windsurfen? 
das ist das, was ich meine. geht halt hier nicht, akzeptieren. und nicht stur rummotzen "ach, verbietet doch alles, mir egal, dann bau ich halt hundert meter daneben".
kindergarten. solang, bis einer weint.


----------



## des_isch_brudal (6. Oktober 2009)

@Stawold_Bou:

Ich kann Deiner Argumentation nur teilweise folgen:Einerseits legst Du selbst Trails frei, die deiner Vorstellung von Mountainbiking entsprechen, andererseits regst Du Dich über etwas anspruchsvollere Trails auf. Rechtlich gesehen befinden sich beide Vorgehensweisen in der gleichen Grauzone. Natürlich sind einfache Freilegungen unauffälliger und damit konfliktärmer als Schaufelarbeiten. Allerdings hat sich der Sport in den letzten Jahren auch weiterentwickelt und die Strecke im Steinbachtal ist ein Zeugnis dieser Entwicklung. Das Beispiel Höchberg zeigt doch auch, dass es Gemeinden gibt, die gewillt sind, eine etwas andere Interpretation des Mountainbikesports zu tolerieren. Ich finde, die beiden Beispiele zeigen, dass anspruchsvolleres Bergabfahren auch hier wunderbar funktioniert. Ich zum Beispiel habe keine Zeit, in irgendwelche Bikeparks zu fahren und freue mich sehr über die neue Strecke, (für "pubertierende Vollidioten" wurde hier solide Arbeit geleistet). Seitdem ich sie entdeckt habe(ist länger als ein Jahr her) ist sie fester Bestandteil meiner Steinbachtalrunde. Eine alternativloser Abriß wäre sehr schade, denn auf dem Wurzeltrail schlafe ich bergab ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Oktober 2009)

hmm....bevor hier ein missverständnis aufkommt: die wege die ich freigelegt habe entsprechen in keinster weise meiner vorstellung. auch ich finds langweilig und fad. die raufquälerei mit meinen schweren böcken und die lächerliche entlohnung mit unheimlich unspektakulären kurzen pfaden ohne steine, wurzeln, gaps, schlüsselstellen undundund kotzt mich sowas von an, dass ich mittlerweilen meine federwegs-maschinen zuhause lass. auch ich kanns mir nicht leisten in den bikepark zu fahren oder große urlaube in den alpen oder noch weiter weg zu machen. aber es is besser als nix. anderes geht halt hier nicht. unauffälliger und konfliktärmer-du sagst es ja selbst.
wenn ich trotzdem zeit und mühe in nen bau investiert habe, darf ich mich aber nicht darüber aufregen, wenns einer wegreisst. is hier nicht,stört jemanden. hab ich nichts dagegen in der hand. 
das is doch die geiche diskussion wie mit den jungs, die kletterrouten in den kaimauern markiert haben. wirds geduldet-passts. wirds nicht geduldet muss man abziehen weil ich kann dann doch nicht von der stadt VERLANGEN, dass Felsen gebaut werden, weil grad so viele Leute klettern wollen?!
oder? 
Fakt is ich will genauso DH fahren, nur das Gelände in der Umgebung gibt hier nicht so viel her wie Oberammergau und die Nähe zur Stadt machts auch noch a bissl schwieriger. Es geht halt net, ohne das niad mit ner höheren Instanz was geregelt wird. Aber aufregen und schelten über den Abriss von was illegalem is sinnfrei. 
Der einseitige Bericht in der Zeitung is unter aller sau und ohne verständnis, aber die ham halt vorerst noch den längeren. Reden und versuchen, mit denen ne Lösung zu finden: das is wohl der weg. aber wenns "nein" sagen-tja. dann wars des, ohne murren und zucken. dann immer wieder versuchen, aber nicht auf stur schalten und trotzdem machen.
und für den vollidioten hab ich mich entschuldigt, bin der folge nach auch selber einer. stehn auch zwei große sachen von mir im wald.


----------



## mainrider (7. Oktober 2009)

Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Vollidiot? Man muss halt nur wissen wo man bauen kann, gelle.


----------



## Highsider84 (7. Oktober 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ich selber bin mit Rechen und Schaufel im Wald unterwegs. Allerdings belass ich es dabei, nur eine schmale Strecke freizurechen unter Zuhilfenahme der Topographie.



mit nem rechen bin ich auch unterwegs, und lege wie du geschrieben hast nur eine schmale strecke frei. klar is des hier nicht wie die voralpenregionen in oberbayern, aber immerhin haben wir hier en paar hügel, so das es nicht ganz flach is. das man jetzt keine strecke irgendwo "reinzimmern" kann die über 2km lang und steil ist dürfte klar sein, geht einfach net.
mein kleiner mini DH- Track hat wenn er fertig ist so 850-900 meter länge mehr is nicht drin leider.

wir leben schon in nem krassen deutschland, jeder schaut was der andere macht und muss überprüfen, verpetzen, anzeigen.

wenn euch was nicht passt, dann lasst den leuten doch ihren spaß. 
was denkt ihr wie wurst das dem wald ist ob da nen trail langeht oder nen wildschwein weg oder suhlgrube, der trail macht den wald kaputt, aber die 100 meter breite schneiße für die autobahn oder die Holhlwege die durch die harvester verursacht werden machen dem wald nix aus.
deswegen muss auch jedes jahr jede wiese, wald, feld neu angepflanzt werden, weil von alleine würde das nie nachwachsen. is nur nen busch oder unkraut oder irgendwas aus amerika eingeschlepptes. 

für uns hören sich 3 jahre lang an bis nen trail zugewachsen ist oder total verschwunden. den wald gibts schon seit tausenden von jahren. und den wirds auch noch geben wenns uns schon lange nicht mehr gibt, und dann hat sich die natur das stückchen was ich arme kleine wurst da mit meinem rechen freigelegt hab wieder zurückgeholt.
darf man dann bald garnicht mehr mtb fahren? auch nicht DH obwohl das das hobby is das man macht?

solange reiten, wandern, joggen, nordic walken, pilzesammeln, waldautobahnen bauen im wald erlaubt sind. solange kann ich auch mitm mtb fahren. 

mfg


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Oktober 2009)

jap!! ich wollt mich nur aufregen, weil sich jemand aufgregt hat. und aufregen war zu äh aufregend...


----------



## Artur (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube das wichtigste ist doch dass wir uns an die Sperrungen halten.

Und bitte:

Wenn jetzt auch noch hier jeder erklärt wer wo welchen illegalen Trail gebuddelt oder mit dem Rechen gezogen hat oder wie auch immer.
Wo soll das bitte noch hinführen???

Wir bitten alle darum die bauten an Trails einzustellen!

Und wir bitten alle darum die Eigenbautrails nicht mehr zu nutzen!

Nur so können wir vernünftig in Zukunft mit dem Forstamt zusammenarbeiten!

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle bei allen bedanken, die Ihre Freizeit dafür opfern um auf offiziellem Weg eine Lösung für unser gemeinsames Problem im Steinbachtal zu finden! DANKE!





votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Schauen wir in die Zukunft.
> 
> Eine Bitte an alle MTBiker, respektiert die Sperrungen, wir werden weiter daran Arbeiten das es ein vernünftiges Verhältnis zwischen Stadt und Bikern gibt. ........
> 
> ...


----------



## Highsider84 (8. Oktober 2009)

Artur schrieb:


> Wir bitten alle darum die bauten an Trails einzustellen!
> 
> Und wir bitten alle darum die Eigenbautrails nicht mehr zu nutzen!



1. nee

2. nee

da wo mein trail is hat das gartenamt nichts zu sagen, weils ganz schlicht und einfach net Würzburg ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (8. Oktober 2009)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> 1. nee
> 
> 2. nee
> 
> da wo mein trail hat das gartenamt nichts zu sagen, weils ganz schlicht und einfach net Würzburg ist



Toll, super Leistung, Spitze! Hilft uns allen weiter! 

Des Weiteren heißt das Thema "Trailsperrungen, illegale Bauten in Würzburg"

Stefan

PS: Deine Art zu schreiben lässt sich schwer lesen und verstehen.


----------



## Artur (9. Oktober 2009)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> 1. nee
> 
> 2. nee
> 
> da wo mein trail is hat das gartenamt nichts zu sagen, weils ganz schlicht und einfach net Würzburg ist



*kopfschüttel*

Vor sechs Jahren hatten wir Biker den Ärger oben in der Gemeinde Höchberg, als der komplette Steinbruch gesperrt war.
Laut deines eigenen Fotoalbums warst du da oben ja selbst aktiv am buddeln.

Ich bin mal gespannt wann die wieder alles platt machen?
Wär ja nicht das erste mal!
Und die Holzabsperrungen sind im Steinbruch auch erst seitdem da!

Bitte lasst uns doch alle hier wie erwachsene Leute mit dem Problem und miteinander umgehen!
Es ist hier keiner cooler oder besser oder was auch immer!

BITTE RESPEKTIERT DIE VERBOTSSCHILDER!!!

Nur so können wir auf dauer mit der Stadt oder den Gemeinden vernünftig zusammenarbeiten.

DANKESCHÖN!!!


----------



## Highsider84 (9. Oktober 2009)

welche verbotschilder soll ich den beachten, wenn da wo meine strecke is keine verbotsschilder sind ? soll ich jetzt, nur weil im Steinbachtal überall verbotsschilder und absperrungen sind aufhören an meiner strecke zu fahren obwohl das nicht Würzburg ist ?? wie absurd is das den ?


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. Oktober 2009)

Wenn das nicht Würzburg ist ist jeder Kommentar eh überflüssig! 

Aber erst mal schreien, manch anderer "Verein" hat sich so schon in Verruf gebracht!


----------



## GloriousM (12. Oktober 2009)

Moin erstmal!
Ich werde erst ab nächster Woche ein Würzburger Biker sein und bin mir deshalb im Klaren, dass ich nicht sonderlich laut mitschreien kann, aber so mancher Kommentar hier ist einfach mal für die Füße! Ich bin seit 4 Jahren unter den DH/FRlern in Hannover bzw. am Deister (muss nun leider aus beruflichen Gründen weg) und hier haben sich so einige Dinge kristall klar herausgestellt:
1.) 90% der Argumente  gegen DH/Strecken bezüglich Naturschutz sind erstunken und erlogen.
2.) Die Medien brauchen Quote, keine sachliche Darstellung der Situation.
3.) DH/FR Strecken im Naherholungsgebiet der Städte sind absolut möglich und werden von der Mehrheit der anderen Naherholungssuchenden sehr wohl respektiert.
4.) DH/FRler sind nicht pubertierende Heranwachsende, Vollidioten und Halbwilde, sondern ganz normale Leute die halt lieber im Wald spielen als sich vorm Fernseher Bier in den Hals zu kippen während 22 Mann einem Ball nachlaufen (Nix gegen Fussball- iss nur'n Beispiel).
5.) MTB Sport in ALLEN seinen Facetten ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten und auch nicht wegzuleugnen. Darauf müssen sich auch unsere Verwaltungsbehörden einstellen.
6.) Unsere lieben Verwaltungsbehörden verstehen leider nur eine Sprache: langandauernder, sich verstärkender Druck; und der kann leider nicht nur verbal ausgeformt sein. Wenn die nicht merken, dass sich das ganze nicht aufhalten lässt und überall Strecken aus dem Boden gestampft werden, kriegen die- mit Verlaub- ihre bornierten Ärsche nicht in Bewegung.

Mit viel Federweg, Spaten und Rechen voran


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Oktober 2009)

GloriousM schrieb:


> 4.) DH/FRler sind nicht pubertierende Heranwachsende, Vollidioten und Halbwilde, sondern ganz normale Leute die halt lieber im Wald spielen als sich vorm Fernseher Bier in den Hals zu kippen während 22 Mann einem Ball nachlaufen (Nix gegen Fussball- iss nur'n Beispiel).





GloriousM schrieb:


> Mit viel Federweg, Spaten und Rechen voran



Wenn die Satire von der Realität rechts überholt wird...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## _arGh_ (12. Oktober 2009)

immer noch besser, die sog. "pubertierenden" veranstalten unsinn in form von buddelaktionen, als dass sie sich ans komasaufen oä. gewöhnen..


----------



## kamrehn (16. November 2009)

´Der Wurzelpfad ist jetzt wieder dicht! 

... nun halt (hochoffiziell) wegen Fällarbeiten. Darf man mal gespannt sein wieviel vom Trail im Frühjahr noch übrig bleibt wenn all die gezeichneten Bäume abtransportiert sind.

Koni


----------



## nosaint77 (16. November 2009)

Der Thread hat mich dazu bewegt, endlich der DIMB beizutreten.



kamrehn schrieb:


> Der Wurzelpfad ist jetzt wieder dicht! ... nun halt (hochoffiziell) wegen Fällarbeiten. Darf man mal gespannt sein wieviel vom Trail im Frühjahr noch übrig bleibt wenn all die gezeichneten Bäume abtransportiert sind.



Ich würde Vorher-/Nachherfotos machen, um bei künftigen Trailsperrungen mal dem Gegner vor Augen zu führen, wohin deren Umgang mit dem Wald führt.


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. November 2009)

Ja, mal abwarten was kommt. In den Gesprächen mit dem Garten-  und Forstamt kam es schon zur Sprache das in diesem Bereich noch was gemacht werden müsse. 

Aber besser sie "arbeiten" jetzt als mitten in der Saison.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosy (16. November 2009)

kamrehn schrieb:


> ´Der Wurzelpfad ist jetzt wieder dicht!
> 
> ... nun halt (hochoffiziell) wegen Fällarbeiten. Darf man mal gespannt sein wieviel vom Trail im Frühjahr noch übrig bleibt wenn all die gezeichneten Bäume abtransportiert sind.
> 
> Koni



ist um diese Jahreszeit "normal" - das dauert dann ein paar Wochen, bis der wieder frei ist. Aber zumindest konnte man ihn am Samstag bis auf ca. 20 m recht gut befahren...


----------



## SteveLorenzios (26. Januar 2010)

irgendwas neues?


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. Januar 2010)

SteveLorenzios schrieb:


> irgendwas neues?



Hm, mal schauen wie die Forstarbeiten am Wurzeltrail weiter gehen, ansonsten das normale Leben der Biker im Winter. 

Aber sollte etwas passieren erfahrt Ihr es sofort hier und im  DIMB IG Unterfranken-Thread.

Grüßle, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Juni 2010)

....das der Wurzelpfad nun seit geraumer Zeit frei ist, sollte bekannt sein.

Und nun sind wir wieder beim Thema:

Ich bin heute den Autobahntrail gefahren und bin aus dem kotz** nicht mehr raus gekommen.

Liegt doch auf ~75% der Länge ein Maschendrahtzaun auf dem Trail. Ich dachte anfänglich noch der Schutzzaun zur Autobahn sei nur umgefallen, bis ich sah dieser steht noch wie eine Eins!

Alle möglichen Ausreden zählen nicht. 
Wenn der Alte erneuert werden sollte und dieses da nur als vorbereitung da liegt, wieso ist der dann an einigen Stellen zerissen? Wieso liegen benutzte Befestigungs(eisen)stangen  ebenfalls auf dem Trail?
Abgesehen davon stehen zwischen dem Verlauf des Zaunes und dem da abgeladenen "Zaunmüll" Bäume. Ergo aufrichten und hinzimmern ist so an dieser Stelle nicht machbar.



 




 



Nicht das das für Biker und Wanderer eine Gefahr darstellt, diese Fußfesseln sind sicherlich auch nicht ganz ungefährlich für Reh und Hase....
Ich bin des öfteren hängen geblieben, zumal der Draht ja auch die Eigenschaft hat sich auf zu stellen.
Ganz große Augen bekam ich als ich an das Ende des Trail und somit an das Ende des "Bauwerks" kam. Stand da doch ein Traktor mitten im Wald? Tropfte so locker vor sich hin mit seinem Öl, passend dazu ein Kanister mit Öl in der Fahrgastzelle und am Heck eine Vorrichtung befestigt zum abwickeln eines Drahtzauns.



 



Jetzt frag ich mich allerdings ob das ganze dem Schutz des Waldes dient? Ist diese Vermüllung durch Altmetall, Öl und dem Befahren mit dem Traktor (wie auch immer der da hin kam, ich weis es echt nicht) weniger schädlich als wenn ein paar Biker da durch fahren, den Wald und die Natur genießen und außer ein paar Reifenspuren nix hinterlassen?

Ironischerweise lag neben dem Traktor noch eine alte, zertretene Plastikflasche. Da hatte wohl wer Durst, und wenn man so auf die erhaltung der Natur acht gibt, dann kan man diesen Müll auch mal in den Traktor schmeißen und ordentlich entsorgen.


----------



## SteveLorenzios (4. Juni 2010)

stellt sich mir ehr die frage wie man auf solche ideen kommt und wo die leute die zeit hernehmen


----------



## cosy (5. Juni 2010)

es standen schon seit geraumer Zeit zwei Zäune da - der Autobahnnähere kam bereits vor einigen Wochen dorthin. Daher denke ich, dass nun der alte Schutzzaun abgebaut wird. Da die Bauarbeiter wohl keine Lust mehr hatten vor dem Feierabend am Freitag den Zaun wegzuräumen, haben sie den halt liegen lassen. Ich denke, dass das Ding anfang kommender Woche wieder verschwunden ist. Daher nicht gleich ne Verschwörung gegen die Mountainbiker vermuten....

Allerdings ist es für die Wildtiere (Rehe, Hasen, Mountainbiker ) wirklich nicht so prickelnd, den Zaun da so liegen zu lassen.

Also lasst uns mal die nächsten Paar Tage die Gegend beobachten und hoffen...


----------



## votecstoepsl (6. Juni 2010)

@Cosy, das Foto links neben dem Traktor. Da sieht man recht gut das es eine andere "Linie" ist auf dem der Zaun liegt. Ich glaube kaum die haben den vorher über den Baum gehoben. 

...aber gut, schau´n wa ma.


----------



## cosy (6. Juni 2010)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> @Cosy, das Foto links neben dem Traktor. Da sieht man recht gut das es eine andere "Linie" ist auf dem der Zaun liegt. Ich glaube kaum die haben den vorher über den Baum gehoben.
> 
> ...aber gut, schau´n wa ma.



ich denke nicht, dass die mit Absicht den Trail auf diese Art sperren - kollidiert doch leicht mit dem Tierschutz....

Bin übrigens immer noch der Meinung, dass die nur keinen Bock hatten, das Ding gleich aufzuräumen... 
Übrigens stand der alte Zaun genau auf dieser Linie, auf der er jetzt auch liegt...



cu
Cosy


----------



## cosy (8. Juni 2010)

so, bin eben den Autobahntrail gefahren. Der Zaun ist so gut wie weg.
der Trail ist ohne große Probleme wieder befahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pyroman1982 (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo...könnte mir mal bitte jemand die Anfahrt zu diesem Trail beschreiben? Bin neu in WÜ.

Danke.

PS: und wo is dieser gebaute Trail das würde ich mir doch ganz gerne auch mal ansehen.Nur um mir mal ein Bild von der Sache zu mache


----------



## endurojunkie (29. Juni 2010)

Ab Kist von  Frankfurt kommend immer Richtung Nürnberg fahrn nur auf der anderen Seite. Aber nicht erwischen lassen


----------



## pyroman1982 (29. Juni 2010)

äääähhhh...ich wollte da mit dem Rad hin nicht mit dem Auto.....meine Ausgangsposition wäre die Straßenbahn Steinbachtal


----------



## SteveLorenzios (29. Juni 2010)

das war die radbeschreibung  der verläuft paralel zur autobahn.. fährst steinbachtal hinter.. dann an der buswendeschleife auf dem rechtesten schotterweg bis zur kreuzung mit dem rondell.. da biegste links ab bis kurz vor den tunnel und da recht auf den trail


----------



## pyroman1982 (29. Juni 2010)

yoooo...super werde ich demnächst mal austesten.Vielen Danke


----------



## cosy (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
anbei ein link zu nem interessanten Main-Post-Artikel:

http://http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/wuerzburg/Rebellische-Radler-bauen-verbotene-Anlage;art735,5660529

Anscheinend ist der Pump-Track wieder aufgebaut worden und die "cleveren" Erbauer haben sich dafür auch noch die gleiche Stelle ausgesucht...
Die meinen echt, die Jungs vom Gartenamt sind blöd....

Nun ja, dann brauchen wir "normalos" uns nicht darüber wundern, wenn demnächst wieder Verbotsschilder im Steinbachtal auftauchen.

Cosy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (22. Juli 2010)

cosy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> anbei ein link zu nem interessanten Main-Post-Artikel:
> 
> http://http://www.mainpost.de/lokal...-Radler-bauen-verbotene-Anlage;art735,5660529
> ...



also ich finde die Aktion mal richtig gut! Erinnert mich iwie an Kleinkanada in Forchheim...hehe
Macht kaputt was euch kaputt macht und scheisst einfach auf das Verbot Weiter so
Solange sie euch keine legalen Alternativen anbieten geht das voll ok und legale Alternativen sind keine flachen Äckermit ein paar Dirts drauf

so Typen von der Stadt sind zu ignorieren, ebenso wie Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft...wer von diesen Typen treibt sich den wöchentlich im Wald rum...wahrscheinlich niemand, denn die gehen lieber in den Puff und haben an euren Trails gar nichts zu melden

ich denke auch nicht das die Jungs die das wieder aufgebaut haben blöd waren, die haben sicher genau gewusst dass sie damit die Stadt oder wenn auch immer herausfordern...

und wer hat den längern Atem, die Biker oder die Kommunen die eh keine Kohle mehr haben... und jeder Arbeitseinsatz ne Menge davon kostet.
Ihr dürft euch nur nicht erwischen lassen sonst müsst ihr dafür latzen.
Aber nach drei oder vier so coolen Aktionen wie diese "Probs aus Oberfrangn" geben die klein bei

und die "normalen" dürfen dann gerne ihr abge****tes 32km langes schotterweg Radnetz benutzen, aber nur keinen Trail fahren...

thats MTBing


----------



## cosy (22. Juli 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> also ich finde die Aktion mal richtig gut! Erinnert mich iwie an Kleinkanada in Forchheim...hehe
> Macht kaputt was euch kaputt macht und scheisst einfach auf das Verbot Weiter so
> Solange sie euch keine legalen Alternativen anbieten geht das voll ok und legale Alternativen sind keine flachen Äckermit ein paar Dirts drauf
> 
> ...



du kommst wohl nicht aus unserer Gegend, oder? 
Außerdem wenn ich von "Normalos" rede, sind das Mtber die gerne Trails fahren und keinen Bock haben, sich vom Förster nen Text geben zu lassen...erst vor ein paar Tagen wurde dort in der Gegend ne MTB-Gruppe im Wald "gestellt" und musste sich anhören, was wir dort alles "zerstören". Wir "Normalos" finden es halt einfach zum Kotzen, wenn wir uns immer diesen Mist anhören müssen. 
Áußerdem gibt es dort in der Nähe eine schon seit langen geduldete Strecke mit wirklich interessanten Kickern u. ä. (Höchberger Steinbruch). Außerdem besteht der Pump Track nicht aus 2-3 Kickern, sondern ist wirklich ne recht große und solide Anlage (die Jungs können echt bauen ). Da kann man schon aus Waldbesitzer a bisserl sauer werden... die ganzen neuen Trails haben sie ja bis dato auch toleriert.... Aber der Pump-Track hat einfach das Maß überschritten....

Ach ja, deine Anarcho-Einstellung in Ehren - aber manche von uns haben einfach keinen Bock auf Ärger mit der Polizei....


----------



## SteveLorenzios (22. Juli 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> also ich finde die Aktion mal richtig gut! Erinnert mich iwie an Kleinkanada in Forchheim...hehe
> Macht kaputt was euch kaputt macht und scheisst einfach auf das Verbot Weiter so
> Solange sie euch keine legalen Alternativen anbieten geht das voll ok und legale Alternativen sind keine flachen Äckermit ein paar Dirts drauf
> 
> ...



die aussage geht mal gar nicht 

das schafft nur noch mehr ärger als man mit den deppen jetzt schon hat die den scheiss gebaut haben


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Juli 2010)

Mir schwillt auch der Hals bei der Äußerung des Herrn SPJ mit Sternchen.

Den Arsch hochkriegen und sich legal um eine Strecke zu kümmern bekommen "solche" nicht hin. Aber dann andere MTBer als Normalos beschimpfen. Sollen die doch auf den Sack bekommen! Geile Einstellung! Geiler Zusammenhalt! 

Aber wie gesagt, wenn es darum geht mal was zu reisen sind "solche" lieber auf sicherem Gebiet zu Hause auf der Couch. 
*
Fettes DANKE dafür!*

PS: Nicht nur Biker lesen hier, auch die Stadt! Und dieser Post hilft uns wieder ungemein, und das mit dem längeren Hebel..... Bin mir da nicht so sicher.


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Juli 2010)

Hier der aktuallisierte Link von Cosy noch mal.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. Juli 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> also ich finde die Aktion mal richtig gut! Erinnert mich iwie an Kleinkanada in Forchheim...hehe
> Macht kaputt was euch kaputt macht und scheisst einfach auf das Verbot Weiter so
> Solange sie euch keine legalen Alternativen anbieten geht das voll ok und legale Alternativen sind keine flachen Äckermit ein paar Dirts drauf
> 
> ...



Wahnsinn. das ist ja wohl der dümmste Kommentar, den ich jemals gelesen hab. Genau, in meinem Spatzenhirn is leider nix mehr drin, deswegen mach ich einfach genauso weiter wie vorher. ich sehs einfach nicht ein...wenn du nicht laufen gelernt hättest, würdest du noch auf nem baum sitzen und mit faulen äpfeln rumwerfen..."so coole aktionen", "sind zu ignorieren", "gehn lieber in den puff"-tickts bei dir noch richtig?
dann werf ich morgen steine in den main, weil ich will wildwasserkajak fahrn. ach geht nicht? pah, ich ignorier das einfach. is doch ne coole aktion. 
****!


----------



## Sludig667 (22. Juli 2010)

also ich find die ganze Aktion einfach nur peinlich und bescheuert 

Soviel dummheit gepaart mit dreistigkeit ist echt selten . Haben die echt gedacht, daß bekommt keiner mit 

Das wirft alle anderen Aktionen meilenweit zurück und alle Mtbler sind mal wieder die bösen .. EPIC FAIL


----------



## Highsider84 (22. Juli 2010)

wer denkt es waren die erbauer des ersten tracks der irrt sich !
da waren ein paar andere superschlaue intelligenzbestien als trail bauer unterwegs!

es waren auf keinen fall die leute die da oben alles zum ersten mal gebaut haben, hab mich da schon schlau gemacht!

sowas dummes! als ich heute früh die mainpost gelesen habe, hab ich gedacht ich seh nicht richtig! gibt es denn immer noch biker unter uns die aus der ganzen sache nicht klüger geworden sind ?
ich kann eifach nur noch den kopf schütteln...


das die stadt jetzt die polizei eingeschaltet hat finde ich absolut nachvollziebar und in ordnung.

was ich mich frage ist, merkt man bei der stadt und vor allem beim gartenamt nicht, das es einfach an der zeit ist was legales zur verfügung zu stellen wo die biker sich " austoben" können ohne irgendwo anders illegal die strecken anlegen zu müssen.

das ist wenn bald nichts passiert, ein ewiges such und versteckspiel !

ich komm da nicht mit, muss es denn immer hässlich werden damit es besser wird ?

man muss doch so langsam bei der stadt begriffen haben das es nunmal mountainbiker in würzburg gibt die es einfach ein bischen "extremer" mögen und keine lust auf das rumgegurke auf den schotterwegen im stadtwald haben.


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Juli 2010)

Ähm, ich will da jetzt mal kurz daran erinnern das es genau diese Vorschläge von der Stadt gab aber die Sache auf Grund von mangelndem Interesse von Seiten der "MTBer" im Sand verlaufen ist.

Selbst das Angebot der DIMB lag vor zusammen mit dem Bikern und der Stadt etwas zu finden und so ein Vorhaben zu realisieren.

Gespräche zwischen Mitgliedern der DIMB und Bikern die behauptet haben die Strecke gebaut zu haben fanden hier in Würzburg statt!


----------



## Highsider84 (22. Juli 2010)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Ähm, ich will da jetzt mal kurz daran erinnern das es genau diese Vorschläge von der Stadt gab aber die Sache auf Grund von mangelndem Interesse von Seiten der "MTBer" im Sand verlaufen ist.



mangelndes Interesse ?
soweit ich weiß haben sich die WÜrzburg-Riders darum bemüht.
aber was will man als bergabfahrer mit nem grundstück das nicht mal ansatzweise steil genug ist ?




> Selbst das Angebot der DIMB lag vor zusammen mit dem Bikern und der Stadt etwas zu finden und so ein Vorhaben zu realisieren.


und was habt ihr bis jetzt erreicht ? is das auch im sand verlaufen ?




> Gespräche zwischen Mitgliedern der DIMB und Bikern die behauptet haben die Strecke gebaut zu haben fanden hier in Würzburg statt!


aha da haben wir es ja. behauptet haben... hast du selber mit deinen eigenen augen gesehen wer die strecke gebaut hat ? woher willst du dann wissen wer es war ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (23. Juli 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> dann werf ich morgen steine in den main, weil ich will wildwasserkajak fahrn. ach geht nicht? pah, ich ignorier das einfach. is doch ne coole aktion.
> ****!




wenn du das mit den Steinen machst sag Bescheid, hehe.

es gibt einfach Sachen die muss Mann machen, und dazu gehört mindestens ein illegaler Trail. Das ansehen von MTBking in der Öffentlichkeit ist mir echt egal, ehr schon fast peinlich bei den Vollpfosten die netmal 1000km im Jahr fahren und meinen sie wären die tollsten...da lacht jeder RTF Fahrer und genau in die Kategorie oder noch drunter ordne ich 90% der User hier ein

achja und von wegen Zusammenhalt etc. uns wollten IBC User schon 2004 anzeigen wegen unseren illegalen Bauten und dem damit verbundenen "Imageschaden". Euch Typen sei gesagt ihr könnt keinen Schaden nehmen weil ihr kein Image habt 

und nochwas ich nehm hier weder Stellung für irgendwelche verschiedenen Gruppen, es gibt bei der DDD Fraktion Vollpfosten und genauso bei DIMBstyle Ridern. Bei der DDD Fraktion sinds die die irgendlwelche Kühlschranklgrossen Löcher direkt neben den Trail fürn Dummkicker buddeln und bei den Dimbstylern die ausgebremsten Wege und irgendwelche Chickenwaylines

Ride on


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Juli 2010)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> mangelndes Interesse ?
> soweit ich weiß haben sich die WÜrzburg-Riders darum bemüht.
> aber was will man als bergabfahrer mit nem grundstück das nicht mal ansatzweise steil genug ist ?



Bist Du ein WÜ-RI? 

Wir haben Infos zu dieser Problematik letztes Jahr bei diversen Treffen mit der Stadt bekommen.




Highsider84 schrieb:


> und was habt ihr bis jetzt erreicht ? is das auch im sand verlaufen ?



- Glätten der Wogen bei der Stadt als das Thema letztes Jahr hochkochte.
- Image der MTBer bei den Behörden wieder etwas "gerichtet".
- Aufhebung der Sperrung des Wurzeltrails.
- uns so weiter.....
- ........ stand übrigens damals alles im www.



Highsider84 schrieb:


> aha da haben wir es ja. behauptet haben... hast du selber mit deinen eigenen augen gesehen wer die strecke gebaut hat ? woher willst du dann wissen wer es war ?



Wir haben nichts davon behauptet und werden einen Dreck tun und hier Namen nennen. Nur wer in der Öffentlickeit schreit: "Wir waren das!" der muss auch damit rechnen zur Verantwortung gezogen zu werden.

Aber gut, wärmen wir das nicht wieder auf und wir werden dazu keine weitere Rechenschaft abgeben, wieso auch?


----------



## Highsider84 (23. Juli 2010)

den ruf der mountainbiker in Würzburg vor der stadt wieder verbessert, und auch erreicht das der wurzeltrail wieder befahrbar gemacht wurde.
aber was wurde in richtung legale strecken getan ?

und nein ich bin kein Vereinsmitglied der Würzburg-Riders, weiß demnach auchz nicht was Vereinsintern abgeht, geplant ist ect...

niemand wollte hier namen wissen. es geht nur darum das irgendwelche wanna be trailbauer gekommen sind und gesagt haben, hey das is von uns ! solange man nicht aus einer ganz zuversichtlichen quelle weiß wer das gemacht hat, kann man sich auch nicht sicher sein wer es letztendlich war. könnte ja jeder kommen und behaupten das es von ihnen gebaut wurde


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Juli 2010)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> den ruf der mountainbiker in Würzburg vor der stadt wieder verbessert, und auch erreicht das der wurzeltrail wieder befahrbar gemacht wurde.
> aber was wurde in richtung legale strecken getan ?



In erster Linie haben wir uns erst mal mit dem Problem auseinander-, bzw. mit dem Garten- und Forstamt zusammengesetzt. Allerdings stellte sich, wie schon erwähnt, schnell heraus das ein wirkliches Interesse einiger DDD´ler und DH´ler in Zusammenarbeit mit den restlichen MTB´ern hinsichtlich einer Streckenverwirklichung nicht wirklich vorhanden war.

Die damaligen, und auch noch heutigen Aktiven fahren durch die Bank CC, Marathon und Touren. Gut, auch mal etwas heftiger, aber ohne Hilfe bekommen wir das schlecht hin. "Sag dem Fleischer er soll meine Katze kastrieren!" Da kommt nix gescheites raus.



Highsider84 schrieb:


> niemand wollte hier namen wissen. es geht nur darum das irgendwelche wanna be trailbauer gekommen sind und gesagt haben, hey das is von uns ! solange man nicht aus einer ganz zuversichtlichen quelle weiß wer das gemacht hat, kann man sich auch nicht sicher sein wer es letztendlich war. könnte ja jeder kommen und behaupten das es von ihnen gebaut wurde



Das klingt aber stark nach Insider.  Egal...
Beispiel: Am Bhf wird einer erschossen, nächsten Tag geht einer zur Polizei und sagt "ich war´s" Was glaubst Du wie die reagieren? Lachen und schicken den weg?
Das GA sperrte damals den Trail und "getroffene Hunde bellten". Ob, wer, wie und warum, ... ein Sündenbock war gefunden.

Mitglieder des Alpenvereins, der RSG und der DIMB setzten sich mit dem Garten- und dem Forstamt zusammen um eine Lösung zu finden, nur die die es betraf hatten kein wirkliches Interesse.

Mehr können und wollen wir leider nicht dazu sagen....


----------



## cosy (23. Juli 2010)

@ highsider84 + stoepsl:

ich denke, dass die DIMB sich nur für ne legale Strecke einsetzen sollte, wenn genügend Engagement seitens der Nutzer solcher Strecken wie den Pumptrack auch aufgebracht wird. Es ist echt lästig, wenn man sich von allen das Geheule oder die Beschimpfungen (gell S*P*J ?) anhören muss,  aber keiner mal seinen Arsch hochkriegt und sich mal an die DIMB wendet bzw. auch dort engagiert...
Ich für meinen Teil bin gerne bereit mich dafür einzusetzen, dass solche Strecken von der Kategorie Wurzelpfad legalisiert werden... Wenn ich es mal gröber angehen will, fahre ich eh lieber dahin wo es ne Aufstiegshilfe gibt


----------



## S*P*J (28. Juli 2010)

hehe...wieder weng recheriert...http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=115028

gabs alles schonmal so ähnlich und euer Ruf  hat nicht gelitten

und Alditüte und seine Gang sind immer noch Opfer genauso wie die, die Forstautobahnengangster die sich nichts trauen.

Was gibts eigentlich neues von der Front in Würzburg, wurden die Pumptrack Partisanen Dingfest gemacht


----------



## mtbwue (8. August 2010)

So die nächste Zeitung ist mit an Board.
Schaut mal auf die Titelseite der: Prima Sonntag, vom 08.08.
Habe leider keinen onlinelink gefunden.


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. August 2010)

...bekommen wir nicht.


----------

